# Browning BPS for waterfowl??



## Flatone (Sep 3, 2011)

I grew up shooting ducks and doves with my dad.... I went for the first time again last year and had a blast.  I have a new boat in the mix this year to use for ducks and snipe and I am looking at my guns and contemplating if I need to get another setup.... In 12ga, I currently have an Ithaca model 51 with a modified choke.   My grandpa gave me this gun and I grew up hunting with it...  I was out shooting sporting clays this morning... and it really doesn't have the range on it for ducks.

I also have a Browning BPS 12ga NWTF 24" with the Invector chokes.  It is my Turkey gun.... I never considered shooting this at ducks.... but I was thinking about getting an 870 and started wondering why I don't just change the choke and shooting the Browning BPS...

Thoughts??


----------



## Potlicker60 (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally used to be a one shotgun for everything guy...that has changed, but mostly because I needed reasons to justify new gun purchases to my self.  I use to hunt everything with my Winchester 1300 Turkey 12 Gauge.   Now It strictly turkey hunts, I have a Benelli M2 walnut 26"/12 gauge that I hunt ducks/grouse/doves with, a weatherby orion 26"/20 gauge new for grouse this year, and a Benelli Nova 28"/12 gauge that will be the new duck gun.  It's all personal preference.  My brother still hunts doves, turkeys, ducks, and geese all with the same 24"/12 gauge Benelli Nova and kills as many or more than anybody I know.  I would say you are fine with that BPS unless you just "need" another shotgun...and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Flatone (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!  What is the practical difference b/t the 24 and 26" barrels?  I did some researching on the web and it seems to be the consensus that with modern powders, you don't loose performance... you just get more of a muzzle blast and shorter sight plane.

I am trying to convince myself not to buy one of those Benelli Super Black Eagle II's!    They look pretty sweet!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Flatone said:


> Thanks for the reply!  What is the practical difference b/t the 24 and 26" barrels?  I did some researching on the web and it seems to be the consensus that with modern powders, you don't loose performance... you just get more of a muzzle blast and shorter sight plane.
> 
> I am trying to convince myself not to buy one of those Benelli Super Black Eagle II's!    They look pretty sweet!



I hunt with a 24" barrel and I love it. Easier to swing in tight quarters and I seem to track better with it than a longer one. I also prefer it more so than my buddy's 28" SBEII.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a BPS with the short rifle Sighted Barrel. Does great with slugs & buck shot. Never tried it for waterfowl. I generally use an 870 with 30" tube. That 24" tube patterned buckshot so well my Dad insisted on owning the twin to it. I'm old and set in my ways, but I've found the trombone guns work best for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2011)

*Do not use your Granddadys gun*



Flatone said:


> I grew up shooting ducks and doves with my dad.... I went for the first time again last year and had a blast.  I have a new boat in the mix this year to use for ducks and snipe and I am looking at my guns and contemplating if I need to get another setup.... In 12ga, I currently have an Ithaca model 51 with a modified choke.   My grandpa gave me this gun and I grew up hunting with it...  I was out shooting sporting clays this morning... and it really doesn't have the range on it for ducks.
> 
> I also have a Browning BPS 12ga NWTF 24" with the Invector chokes.  It is my Turkey gun.... I never considered shooting this at ducks.... but I was thinking about getting an 870 and started wondering why I don't just change the choke and shooting the Browning BPS...
> 
> Thoughts??


Modern waterfowl loads will eat the barrel away. Now your gona hear this is wrong not so. Unlike most of the folks on the forum I hunted ducks with legal lead shells. Guns that are that old have softer barrels than the newer shotguns. Steal and some of the new shell will wear the barrel out in short order. Now as far as shooting a BPS. I have owned a BPS since they first started making them I have a BPS 10 gauge that I use for geese and I hunted with a 3 inch 12 for years. Nothing wrong with your BPS. Good Luck!


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer long barrels personally.  28 inch guns seem easier to keep the right sight picture for me.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Sep 3, 2011)

So, what you now know is that you can kill ducks with a 24"-30" barrell, and if you check one of the shell threads you will find that there are only a dozen or so different shells that will kill them dead.  If it fits you and you are comfortable shooting it, it will be a good duck gun.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Sep 4, 2011)

The other guys in the blind with you might not apreciate your 24" that much ecspecialy in a pit blind. LOUD!!!!


----------



## duckhunter6 (Sep 4, 2011)

870 would not be a bad purchase, cheap and reliable, and can use them for just about everything if not everything. just me two cents..


----------



## Scott R (Sep 4, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> The other guys in the blind with you might not apreciate your 24" that much ecspecialy in a pit blind. LOUD!!!!



That's my biggest problem with it...if the guy next to me is shooting one.  Had boy bring one a couple of hunts.  Only gun he had.  We don't hunt togetehr anymore and I don't hear as well out of my left ear.


----------



## stowe (Sep 4, 2011)

duckhunter6 said:


> 870 would not be a bad purchase, cheap and reliable, and can use them for just about everything if not everything. just me two cents..


 This is spot on correct. Pound for pound and dollar for dollar the 870express is the best gun on the market.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

Been shooting a 28" BPS for twenty years. Ducks, geese, and turkey I love it. Stock cracked this weekend though.  Easy replacement and a solid gun. Bottom ejection is the best feature by far. Fantastic gun IMO


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2011)

*X2x2*



QuailJunkie said:


> Been shooting a 28" BPS for twenty years. Ducks, geese, and turkey I love it. Stock cracked this weekend though.  Easy replacement and a solid gun. Bottom ejection is the best feature by far. Fantastic gun IMO


The BPS is up there with the 870. If you wana shoot the BPS and barrel length  is a problem. Buy a new BPS barrel.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

Agreed.  The longer barrel is the way to go.


----------

